# Trimming rotala rotundifolia



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

I have just recently trimmed about 6 inches off the tops of my rotala rotundifolia. How does it grow back? Does it just grow straight upwards the way it was before? It has been about 3 days and I havent noticed anything different about the cut part of the stem other than that it is kind of dark, as if it may be dead. It does not look lik eit is growing back the way it was, or even growing at all for that matter. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

It'll grow upward still, but will now start branching out from near the point you cut it. If you cut low enough, and often enough working upward, you'll develop a nice multibranched sort of 'tree' look.

This may be helpful: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lants-discussions/57960-pruning-timeline.html


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Ahh I see, thanks for the link. Perhaps I am jsut being impatient, Im not really enjoying the look of my rotala right now haha.


----------

